# drop side crib plan & or hardware



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

I made grandson#1 a crib (middle daughter) using plans and hardware from Rockler about 4 years ago. Now have another one on the way (oldest daughter). Rockler looks like they have discontinued the plans and hardware. Where can I look for the hardware kit? and why did they stop selling it?


----------



## Drs3077 (Nov 15, 2010)

They can not sell drop side cribs anymore but you can get the parts for them at productsamerica.com


----------



## dayid (Sep 3, 2011)

GROOVY said:


> I made grandson#1 a crib (middle daughter) using plans and hardware from Rockler about 4 years ago. Now have another one on the way (oldest daughter). Rockler looks like they have discontinued the plans and hardware. Where can I look for the hardware kit? and why did they stop selling it?


New Federal codes have made drop side cribs illegal to manufacture and sell due to injuries and other problems people had encountered with them. Naturally, anyone's mileage will vary and I believe the new stuff was too wide-sweeping and the result of some poor designs and not-so-intelligent users.

I, too, am currently building a crib. I found it far better in price to acquire a crib through friends/garage sales/etc and borrow the hardware from that to use on my own and discard the wood. There is one primary seller/website that I found online for the proper equipment for the raising/lowering platform that maintains height for the springs and they quoted me some $110 (shipped) for the hardware. I could go buy a cheap (new) crib for less than that and just pilfer the hardware. Instead, I acquired a crib with bad wood for free and will be re-using the spring hardware.


----------

